# plants



## redbellys (Jun 16, 2004)

what type of freshwater plants can i have on a 20 gal. tank if i am only going to use plant fertilizer and not CO2?


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Get some Anarcharists(sp?).


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Any Anubias species will work good!


----------

